# Nail Salon Quiz



## DaisyPie (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm currently studying cert 3 in Beauty Therapy (and loving it!), and looking at doing the Diploma next year. While doing so, I'm hoping to start up as a part-time nail tech and so right now I'm working out which brands I am going to be working with, so I thought I'd get some different opinions before I go spending a lot of money.

Please answer these questions in reference to going to a salon (ie: List the brands you'd prefer the salon to be using, not the brands you yourself would buy for at home use)

*Nail Polish*
* Do you have a brand preference? (eg: OPI, Creative, Hawley, Perfect etc)
* If yes, why is it your preferred brand?
* Would you prefer your nail tech use a brand that is available only to salons, or a brand that can be purchased from a normal retail store? (eg: Loreal, Revlon, Avon etc)
* Would you find it handy for the salon to have the polishes that they use available for you to buy? (eg: So you can do any touch-ups at home inbetween appointments, or if you just really love the colour)
* Which brands would you prefer your nail tech not to use?

*Acrylic Nails*
* Do you have a brand preference? (eg: NSI, Creative, Ezyflow etc)
* If yes, why is it your preferred brand?
 * What other brands have you tried, and what were your experiences like?

The kit for acrylic nails that I have chosen to buy is NSI Spa due to the fact that it is odour-less. I chose this for two main reasons: my health and my client's health. I honestly don't know how women can stand to work with acrylic fumes all day, every day.

* What are your thoughts on this?
* Would you be more or less inclined to go to a salon working with odour-less products?


* What would make you more inclined to visit a salon?
* What would make you less inclined to visit a salon?

I am also going to be focusing on doing natural looking acrylics. What are your thoughts on this? 
Would you be more inclined to get acrylic nails if they looked natural, or do you prefer the look of fake nails?

Any help would be great!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 18, 2008)

Nail Polish
* Do you have a brand preference? OPI
* If yes, why is it your preferred brand? they have nice color selection and they last a good amount of time
* Would you prefer your nail tech use a brand that is available only to salons, or a brand that can be purchased from a normal retail store? Only availible to salons
* Would you find it handy for the salon to have the polishes that they use available for you to buy? Yes
* Which brands would you prefer your nail tech not to use? anything that is short lasting and cheap

Acrylic Nails
* Do you have a brand preference? nope
* If yes, why is it your preferred brand?
* What other brands have you tried, and what were your experiences like?

The kit for acrylic nails that I have chosen to buy is NSI Spa due to the fact that it is odour-less. I chose this for two main reasons: my health and my client's health. I honestly don't know how women can stand to work with acrylic fumes all day, every day.

* What are your thoughts on this? good idea.
* Would you be more or less inclined to go to a salon working with odour-less products? it would be nice to work with odor less products


* What would make you more inclined to visit a salon? If its a nicely kept salon that does good work!
* What would make you less inclined to visit a salon? The price. That's what usually holds me back from getting acrylics.


I hope this is the information you wanted! And as far as your last question, I prefer the fake nail look with the white tip but I dont like the overly long nails. Hth and good luck!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 18, 2008)

Nail Polish
* Do you have a brand preference? (eg: OPI, Creative, Hawley, Perfect etc) Yes, OPI
* If yes, why is it your preferred brand? Great colour selection, lasts ages, nice finish
* Would you prefer your nail tech use a brand that is available only to salons, or a brand that can be purchased from a normal retail store? (eg: Loreal, Revlon, Avon etc) Pro brand such as OPI (although it can be purchased in a few stores, but not readily available)
* Would you find it handy for the salon to have the polishes that they use available for you to buy? (eg: So you can do any touch-ups at home inbetween appointments, or if you just really love the colour) Don't mind, my manicure once included using the polish of your choice which you could take home, I have NEVER used it!
* Which brands would you prefer your nail tech not to use? Anything drugstore, otherwise I don't mind

HTH... sorry I've never had acrylics!


----------



## liv (Feb 18, 2008)

*Nail Polish*
* Do you have a brand preference?:  I like OPI and China Glaze.
* If yes, why is it your preferred brand? They both are very long lasting, shiny, and have a great variety of colors.
* Would you prefer your nail tech use a brand that is available only to salons, or a brand that can be purchased from a normal retail store? Yes, I think using Pro brands looks more professional.
* Would you find it handy for the salon to have the polishes that they use available for you to buy? YES.  That would be ideal.
* Which brands would you prefer your nail tech not to use? Maybe those 99 cent Bon Bon polishes, because they're awful.  


* Would you be more or less inclined to go to a salon working with odour-less products? I've never had acrylics, but I *hate* that smell, so I know I would enjoy a salon that used as many odor-free products as possible.


* What would make you more inclined to visit a salon? Clean clean clean!  Dirty salons make me feel icky.  I also like when they have painted the walls a color other than white, and have couches and nice chairs.  Maybe have a few televisions.
* What would make you less inclined to visit a salon? Dirtiness.  Unprofessionalism (snarky techs, poor service in general)


----------



## shmansy (Mar 11, 2008)

*Nail Polish*
* Do you have a brand preference? (eg: OPI, Creative, Hawley, Perfect etc) Yes
* If yes, why is it your preferred brand? OPI (of course) Finger Paints, Orly
* Would you prefer your nail tech use a brand that is available only to salons, or a brand that can be purchased from a normal retail store? Salons should *ONLY* use Salon Quality products, However, the trick here is that it does not necessarily have to be products only available to Salons (anybody can buy OPI, Finger Paints, and Orly brands at specialty stores such as Sally's!)
* Would you find it handy for the salon to have the polishes that they use available for you to buy? (eg: So you can do any touch-ups at home inbetween appointments, or if you just really love the colour) Yes but I won't buy them from the Salon if they are marked-up ridiculously! (In other words, it's really handy, but I wouldn't count on making a profit off the re-sale, as high mark-ups will ead to low sales!)
* Which brands would you prefer your nail tech not to use? Anything you can buy at Wal-Mart, Target, Walgreens, ect. Again, Salon's should *ONLY* use salon quality products!

*Acrylic Nails*
* Do you have a brand preference? (eg: NSI, Creative, Ezyflow etc) Creative 
* If yes, why is it your preferred brand? My nail tech uses only Creative and she has been putting it on my nails for the last year! I've never had ANY problems whatsoever with the quality!
* What other brands have you tried, and what were your experiences like?
I've had other brands used that i really did not like but i really couldn't tell you what brands they were. Buy quality! End of Story

The odor doesn't bother me either way, I think i am just used to it!

You should be versitile when it comes to Natural vs fake looking. Everybody is different. Get to know your client's preferences and give them what they want! 

My best friend and I both go to the same nail tech:
She likes her nails Extra long, solid colors or classic French, exaggerated C-curve, they have that "my nails are fake and fantastic look"
I prefer my nails short, colorful patterns or modern versions of French, moderate C-curve...I like it when people don't realize at first that my nails are "fake"

Our nail tech does an awesome job on both our nails and we both get the same amount of compliments from women who "love" our nails! 

P.S. and Always Remember your clients' preferences! I love the fact that I don't have to tell my nail tech every two weeks how i like them or what i want! I went to this guy for like 6 months that never remembered! I would have to remind him EVERYTIME to take some length off, and several times had to ask him to shave off some of the c-curve to make them less exaggerated. I not only annoyed me, but made me feel like i was just another person paying him money! 

My nail tech now, just does it (Ironically she always asks real quick "want them taken down" as she starts, just in case i changed my mind!) But she KNOWS what i prefer and what i like.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm a tech, BTW. I'll try to answer the questions from the opinion of both sides of the table.

*Nail Polish*
_** Do you have a brand preference? (eg: OPI, Creative, Hawley, Perfect etc)*_ I prefer OPI and Essie, actually. I feel, between the 2 of these brands, you could have the perfect colors and brand familiarity with clients.
** If yes, why is it your preferred brand?* Same as above.
** Would you prefer your nail tech use a brand that is available only to salons, or a brand that can be purchased from a normal retail store? (eg: Loreal, Revlon, Avon etc)* I would just want a quality product. Most polishes are made in the same warehouses, anyway.
_** Would you find it handy for the salon to have the polishes that they use available for you to buy? (eg: So you can do any touch-ups at home inbetween appointments, or if you just really love the colour)*_ I would have to absolutely love the color and have an intent to use it.
** Which brands would you prefer your nail tech not to use?* Any brand that is harmful (MMA acrylic, etc.)

*Acrylic Nails*
** Do you have a brand preference? (eg: NSI, Creative, Ezyflow etc)* Tammy Taylor & EZFlow
_** If yes, why is it your preferred brand?*_ Clarity of products and durabilty.
_** What other brands have you tried, and what were your experiences like?*_ Creative. Too finicky and not a good beginner line.

The kit for acrylic nails that I have chosen to buy is NSI Spa due to the fact that it is odour-less. I chose this for two main reasons: my health and my client's health. I honestly don't know how women can stand to work with acrylic fumes all day, every day.

** What are your thoughts on this?* Some lines are stronger than others. After being in a room all day with chemicals, it gets to be too much that's why many acrylic users have excellent (and needed) ventilation systems. You need to worry about the fumes _*and*_ the dust.
_** Would you be more or less inclined to go to a salon working with odour-less products?*_ Wouldn't matter, as long as the product is good.

** What would make you more inclined to visit a salon?* Knowledge of the therapist, excellent work and cleanliness of the salon.
**What would make you less inclined to visit a salon?* Dirty conditions and poor work/services.

*I am also going to be focusing on doing natural looking acrylics. What are your thoughts on this? * They're preferred and supposed to look "natural", unless they're artsy or "fantasy".
*Would you be more inclined to get acrylic nails if they looked natural, or do you prefer the look of fake nails?* Natural.

BTW, you may want to use the term "enhancement", instead of "fake". It's more prefessional.


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 11, 2008)

I am going to skip over somethings and answer these because the others really don't apply to me:

* What would make you more inclined to visit a salon?  They use the right product (more on this below), very clean, professional, know what they are doing
* What would make you less inclined to visit a salon?  Dirty, use the wrong product

I have gel/LCN nails.  I have had a few issues with going into a salon, and having them say they do gel nails, and after they get me all filed, they whip out the acrylic and start applying that... while telling me its gel.  At that point there's not much I can do except sit it out.  It just pisses me off beyond belief!  Crappy salons need to stop passing off acrylic as gel!  I HATE acrylic, HATE IT, HATE IT, HATE IT dammit!   This just happened to me, too... the day before my wedding!  Luckily the looked good for my big day, but a day or so later they pretty much started falling apart.  Tomorrow I am going back to my home salon (I got married out of state) to get a fill... weeks in advance of when I normally do.

/my rant.  I just feel that salons should be truthful, and not try to be deceitful, and pass off acrylic as gel, and charge wayyy more money when it's the same thing as acrylic.


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 13, 2008)

*Nail Polish*

** Do you have a brand preference? (eg: OPI, Creative, Hawley, Perfect etc)*OPI 

** If yes, why is it your preferred brand? *Nice colour selection, well known salon brand, plus I like the brush.

** Would you prefer your nail tech use a brand that is available only to salons, or a brand that can be purchased from a normal retail store? (eg: Loreal, Revlon, Avon etc) *I would prefer and expect a salon brand, but some like OPI can be purchased in retail stores.

** Would you find it handy for the salon to have the polishes that they use available for you to buy? (eg: So you can do any touch-ups at home inbetween appointments, or if you just really love the colour) *Yep, it makes it so much more convienient for the customer, plus (from the business aspect) it makes an excellent add on.

** Which brands would you prefer your nail tech not to use? *I don't have a preference for this question, BUT I would be instantly more attracted to a salon that uses OPI vs any other brand.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 13, 2008)

*Nail Polish*
* Do you have a brand preference? *OPI, China Glaze*

* If yes, why is it your preferred brand? * Beautiful colors, great variety, outstanding quality, can be had at reasonable prices.*

* Would you prefer your nail tech use a brand that is available only to salons, or a brand that can be purchased from a normal retail store? *Doesn't really matter to me.*

* Would you find it handy for the salon to have the polishes that they use available for you to buy? (eg: So you can do any touch-ups at home inbetween appointments, or if you just really love the colour)  *Yes*

* Which brands would you prefer your nail tech not to use? *Any of those plentiful, cheap polishes that are used primarily in Asian salons.*

*Acrylic Nails*
* What are your thoughts on this?  *I have an overlay on my natural nails and I would much rather have a gel service.*

* Would you be more or less inclined to go to a salon working with odour-less products? *Neither more or less.*

* What would make you more inclined to visit a salon?
* What would make you less inclined to visit a salon?

*I can answer these two in one response.  Salons *must* be clean and adhere to health and sanitization standards.  Also, having my nails done is my indulgence and I'll admit that while I insist that they look nice (shouldn't we all, especially if we're paying for it?), I don't think that I'm fanatical with it, LOL.  As such one of my biggest gripes with most nail techs is that they get lazy.  Please don't get me wrong, I AM NOT bashing nail techs in general.  I'm talking about my 20-year experience with having my nails done and I can honestly say this:  every nail tech I've ever had who started out great and performing the service as to be expected for a fair price ended up skimping, sloppy, just lazy.  I mean, they come out the box just doing everything, adding all the right touches, taking extra care to ensure that the nails are filed/shaped/smoothed properly.  After as few as 3 appointments I've had nail techs go flaky on me.  Next thing I know they're filling over old polish in spots that they didn't remove, "zoom filing" the nails and not checking them for uneven filing and such, you get the idea.  After a while they stop applying any kind of oil to your hands and little things that, in my opinion, should be basic to the service.    I even had one girl who ended up taking my patronage for granted so much that I arrived one day and she handed me some cotton and polish remover as she rose to go smoke a cigarette outside.  Hell no.
* 
I am also going to be focusing on doing natural looking acrylics. What are your thoughts on this? 
Would you be more inclined to get acrylic nails if they looked natural, or do you prefer the look of fake nails?

* This might work for me, I'd just have to see it first.*


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Mar 14, 2008)

Nail Polish
* Do you have a brand preference? 
China Glaze, OPI

* If yes, why is it your preferred brand? Formula, great variety of colors

* Would you prefer your nail tech use a brand that is available only to salons, or a brand that can be purchased from a normal retail store? (eg: Loreal, Revlon, Avon etc) 
I'd prefer a salon-quality brand, but what really matters is the application. So if there's a Sally Hansen polish that's drop-dead gorgeous, by all means.

* Would you find it handy for the salon to have the polishes that they use available for you to buy? (eg: So you can do any touch-ups at home inbetween appointments, or if you just really love the colour) 
I'd really like that. Some of us are nail polish junkies and need a fix.  

* Which brands would you prefer your nail tech not to use? Stuff with harmful chemicals, cheap junk that is prone to chipping 

Acrylic Nails
* Do you have a brand preference? (eg: NSI, Creative, Ezyflow etc) n/a 
* If yes, why is it your preferred brand? n/a
* What other brands have you tried, and what were your experiences like? n/a 

The kit for acrylic nails that I have chosen to buy is NSI Spa due to the fact that it is odour-less. I chose this for two main reasons: my health and my client's health. I honestly don't know how women can stand to work with acrylic fumes all day, every day.

* What are your thoughts on this? 
I think that's a great idea, I hate that smell. I worked next to a salon and I could smell it every once in a while. Yuck. 

* Would you be more or less inclined to go to a salon working with odour-less products? 
More inclined, because again, I hate that smell. 

* What would make you more inclined to visit a salon? 
Professionalism, cleanliness (especially this!), good polish selection, inviting atmosphere 

* What would make you less inclined to visit a salon? Dirtiness, unkempt run-down conditions, poor work, unprofessional and/or rude staff 

I am also going to be focusing on doing natural looking acrylics. What are your thoughts on this?
Would you be more inclined to get acrylic nails if they looked natural, or do you prefer the look of fake nails? I am au naturale. The natural nail look is in now, so the natural-looking acrylics would be a good idea. They should not be too long. I can't stand the way fake nails look (especially crappy french manicures and long dragon-lady talons).


----------

